# Dark Room Pocket Doors



## erichards (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm building my darkroom in a tight space and was thinking Pocket Door.  Does anyone have any tips on installing/ using pocket doors as their darkroom door?   I'm starting from scratch in a small unfinished room in the basement (concrete and cinderblocks).  Thanks for any info.


----------



## ann (Mar 28, 2010)

if i understand this, you want to put a pocket door in a concrete wall?

seems a framing door would be easier, then off course you could hang a curtain type "door", which might be the easiest . Heavy black plastic, would do the trick.


----------



## erichards (Mar 28, 2010)

Not in a concrete wall.  I have to build the wall first...So I have a darkroom and a room for the light table etc...  I like the heavy black plastic idea over the door


----------



## ann (Mar 28, 2010)

i have had several students use heavy black plastic sheeting as walls let alone a door so i know it can work,


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 28, 2010)

Because of their design pocket doors are probably the worst idea (not very light tight) without some extra help.

A regular door would be easier to light proof and if you have room to move around in the darkroom, you have room for a regular door. Even if it doesn't open 100% 

How much light do you have in this basement anyway? The black plastic would be just fine in most basements. A "in use" light could also be great depending on your situation.


----------



## erichards (Apr 1, 2010)

I think the space is 8ft by 11ft??  (Absolute tops!)  Sadly the darkroom will be in the only part of this last unfinished space with a window.  (I really didn't want to walk through the darkroom to the 'office' space).  Thanks for the input.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 1, 2010)

Black plastic sheeting should do the trick. Even if you need two layers.


----------



## icassell (Apr 1, 2010)

In the day when I converted a bathroom, I took the wooden door off the frame and hung two opaque black fabric curtains (making a "light lock").  It worked great.


----------



## jag2118 (Apr 5, 2010)

i setup in my bathroom, i just cover the door with a heavy, black flannel sheet and some towels at the bottom of the door and it works great!


----------



## 1986 (Apr 8, 2010)

I made my darkroom walls and doors in my basement out of heavy duty contractor black trash bags from a hardware store. A very inexpensive solution! And it works great!


----------



## benhasajeep (Apr 19, 2010)

I would use a normal door that swings out from the darkroom into the basement.  You can put seals on the door stop trim all around the door.  And on the door bottom itself.  The seal could be just a semi-fat roll of black fabric stapled to the door stop trim on the door frame.  Can also use that self sticking foam.  Basically there are several ways you could do it with a trip to a home center / hardware store.  Also it would be easier just to use a normal locking door knob than a light.  Especially if you have kids around.

Price wise a normal prehung door will be much cheaper than a pocket door as well.  Easier to install also.  With a pocket door you will not be able to have anything in the wall there either.  And have to watch if you want to screw anything to the wall in that area (where the door slides in).

If you have family in the house at the same time.  I would put a door with a locking knob in.  You may be concentrating and not hear them.  And they may come in at an a bad time!


----------

